# Goodbye Flopsy



## Hazel (Nov 29, 2011)

I know I haven't posted here in a long time, but I knew you guys would understand:

I lost Flopsy today.

I came home from work and she didn't come bounding out from her igloo. She looked like she was asleep in there, but I knew it was wrong. She just passed away. Idk what happened, I will have to have a postmortem. 

I feel horrible.

She survived GI issues, multiple moves, multiple boyfriends, multiple cages, everything. Then she passed in her sleep for no reason? She is only almost 5. I know she was a petstore bunny, but I thought I would know if something was wrong so I could spend whatever it took trying to make it better at the vet. She was fine last night, I don't know what happened.

I love you Flopsy. I'm so sorry.



Baby Flopsy, before I knew she would need a giant pen, carefresh and to be spayed.... heh, I thought knowing as much as I could about rabbits would mean she would make it 10 years. I guess not...:cry2


----------



## JimD (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one
ray::rainbow:


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear it. She was very loved and well cared for! I bet she couldn't have wanted a better home. It seems she went quickly and peacefully, which is something I'd be grateful for. The time we're given with them is never enough. Cherish the memories of her and give your other bunnies a snuggle.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 30, 2011)

So sorry.  The stasis could have just been a symptom of something else that was wrong, maybe cancer, organ failure, just about anything. 

Very hard to diagnose rabbits. 

Flopsy had great care, a great life, we can take comfort in that. 


sas :rip:


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes,she knew you loved her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 30, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of Flopsy's passing. We have lost a few that showed no problems and were even younger. No amount of time is ever enough, so, all we can do is love them and make them a great forever home. Rest in peace little one and binky free. :rip:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 30, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I agree it is never enough time, you can only love them and do right by them for the time that you are given. She appears to have gone peacefully and knowing that you loved her. Whatever the cause she is binking free and happy at the bridge.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 30, 2011)

I"m soooo soo sorry abouyt Flopsy. Wow what a little cutie! I know I was in shock in the same way when i lost Jelly in the spring-it was alomst like I somehow had told myself she'd live forever or something...at least along time. I was in such shock that she was actually gone. Still have a hard time with it. I'm soo sorry. :bunnyangel:


----------



## MandyK (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry.
The one comfort I can think of when we lose a pet is that we can only hope for two things in their lives: that they are happy and that they are loved. I can tell Flopsy was both.
Passing in her sleep was probably one of the most peaceful ways for her, so maybe you can take a little comfort in that as well. 
Keep her in your heart and in your head everyday, and it won't feel so much that she has gone. She isn't in your home anymore but she is always with you.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.

RIP Flopsy and Binky Free at the bridge


----------



## Hazel (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind replies. I have decided to bring Flopsy home with me to my parents house when I go home for Christmas so I can bury her next to my childhood dogs that I loved so much as well. She will be buried in a beautiful garden that I know she would have loved to tear apart  

My other two seem happy and content, but it does make me nervous for them. I gave them lots of extra toys yesterday and an extra bit of apple each.


----------



## galinfla (Dec 1, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss!


----------

